
Understanding Monads - yakshaving_jgt
http://jezenthomas.com/understanding-monads/
======
commentzorro
$40 seems really expensive for a short book like this. I'd love to read a few
objective reviews to see if it's worth the price.

For $10 I'd buy without thinking. For $20 I'd probably buy with an Amazon type
consensus. But for $40 I'd need a few trusted reviews before a blind purchase
from a self publish.

 _Not that there 's anything wrong with self publishing ... just that there's
no judge of content or quality as there isn't a "style" for the publisher._

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
That's a fair comment. I didn't buy the book _completely_ blind; I read a
tutorial Brisbin wrote on his blog on building a simple web app with Yesod. I
thought he wrote clearly and concisely, and he didn't gloss over parts that
would otherwise be a total roadblock for me. As I mentioned in the article, I
don't know the guy, so I can't speak on his behalf. But, maybe write to him
and see if he can cut you a deal?

In any case, I'm not made of money but given the choice again I wouldn't
hesitate to pay the money to gain that much knowledge.

